# in the afterlife



## ciao amore

Hi,

How can I translate this phrase into Latin ?

If I could find the word ''afterlife'', then I'd be able to translate it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cagey

Could you give us more context, please?

There are a lot of different ways that people think about "afterlife".  The words that are used for existence after death are different according to people's beliefs and other things.  For instance, the Roman idea was different from any modern idea that I know of, so they wouldn't have words that mean what we mean usually mean by "afterlife".

If you tell us how you want to use this, and what your idea is, we will be able to help you better.


----------



## ciao amore

I want to say something like an abstract place. In fact, I'd like to write against '' in partibus infidelium''. What I'm searching for must be in this sense.


----------



## Cagey

I'm sorry, but I am not certain I understand what you are saying.

Does _I'd like to write against '' in partibus infidelium'' _mean that the piece you are writing opposes _"in partibus infidelium''?_ Or do you mean that the term you are looking for is opposite to _"in partibus infidelium''_?  Or do you have something else in mind?

And by "abstract place", do you mean that the phrase should be a _location_ where people are after they are alive?


----------



## ciao amore

in partibus infidelium = in parts inhabited by the unbelievers.

By abstract place, I mean it's probable that it does not exist, though. As you've said before, I'm looking for a term opposite to it.


----------



## Cagey

I'll venture a couple of suggestions then:
_in partibus eorum qui olim fuerunt_:  "in the parts of those who once were."  "Fuerunt" is one way the Romans would say that people once were [alive], after they had died. 

_in partibus eorum qui non iam vivunt:_ "in the parts of those who no longer live".​   Latin is usually fairly concrete. I can't think of a way to say "afterlife" as an abstraction, though someone else may be able to.  Certainly, someone will be able to improve on my suggestions above.  

If you comment on these, ciao amore, it may help us understand what you have in mind.


----------



## Flaminius

I would like to mention _Manes_, which is not exactly "in the afterlife" but something that Romans thought they would become when they are dead; the ghosts of dead.

This word is used, for example, in the expression:
_Sunt aliquid Manes: letum non omnia finit._
There are some kind of afterlife spirits.  Death does not fish off all.


----------

